# Billing for mri and ct with and without contrast, please help!!!



## CLAUDIA78 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a question, I have recently started to code for MRI and CT, when code for
MRI or CT with out contrast and with contrast, do you bill two codes? is
there an additional code for contrast? 
and for the interpretation, do I bill the cpt code with modifier 26 or TC?

Thank you is the first time I code for these type of services.


----------



## Cheryl O (Oct 19, 2012)

There are specific CPT codes for both types of testing that have without, with and w/wo, same with the CT codes.  
example: 74181 MRI, abdomen without contrast
74182 with contrast 
74183 without contrast followed by contrast

When I receive most bills to review for reading, those are usually with modifier -26.  Modifier -TC would be used by the facility.


----------



## CLAUDIA78 (Oct 19, 2012)

so how many codes will I bill? 2? the code without contrast, followed by the code with contrast with modifer 59-51?

Thank you for answering my question....


----------



## dkaz1 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi there:

Look in your CPT book and read the description for the MRI or CT study--the descriptor explains whether the test was performed with or without contrast OR without contrast followed by injection of contrast.

Best of luck.

Deb K.


----------



## Pamoola2 (Oct 20, 2012)

*Mri & ct codes*

As Claudia replied, use one CPT code.  For instance an MRBrain WO is 70551, MR Brain With is 70552, MRbrain WW/O (without contrast folloowed by with contrast) is 70553.  No 51 in radiology codes. Only 26 and TC modifiers are used   See page 360 in 2012 CPT book under Radiology guidelines.


----------



## tmlbwells (Oct 24, 2012)

If you are coding for the radiologist, you will use the 26 modifier.  And you'll find in the CPT book all the codes for the CTs and MRIs without, with and with and without contrast.


----------



## kathir.satish@aapc.com (Mar 29, 2013)

*MRI vs MRA Brain*

Make sure you are appending 59 modifier to MRA brain when billing with MRI Brain... General rule....

Thanks,
Sathish


----------

